# Wenger Minathor



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Some time ago I purchased a model of Victorinox "Swiss Army Knife" aimed at IT/electronics techies that sports a range of blades and screwdiver bits that are essential when it comes to taking apart and re-assembling computers and other electronic devices. It's called the "Cybertool" and it turned out to be one of the most useful items I've ever bought. I never leave home with it.

Wenger produce a small range of similar "Swiss Army Knife" models that includes a selection of Bergeon blades and tools such as small screwdrivers, springbar tools, tweezers, magnifying glasses and so on that are essential when it comes to tinkering with watches. Models in the range generally have the name "Minathor".

Although by no means a replacement for a proper set of tools, I think it could be great for those times when you're "in the field" but fancy changing a strap or replacing a battery, or get asked to by someone else (happens to me all the time!). I'm thinking of buying one, but am dissuaded by the facts that they're relatively expensive (roughly two to four times the price of the Victorinox Cybertool depending on which model you fancy) and are not widely available in the UK.

So, a few questions:

Does anyone here have one? If so, Which model is it and what do you think of it?

Roy, can you get them?

Or, should I forget the idea?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Some time ago I purchased a model of Victorinox "Swiss Army Knife" aimed at IT/electronics techies that sports a range of blades and screwdiver bits that are essential when it comes to taking apart and re-assembling computers and other electronic devices. It's called the "Cybertool" and it turned out to be one of the most useful items I've ever bought. I never leave home with it.
> 
> Wenger produce a small range of similar "Swiss Army Knife" models that includes a selection of Bergeon blades and tools such as small screwdrivers, springbar tools, tweezers, magnifying glasses and so on that are essential when it comes to tinkering with watches. Models in the range generally have the name "Minathor".
> 
> ...


I've seen these and fancy one too - anyone got a good source? Roy...?? 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can get this one but it is very expensive, I think they retail at about Â£100.

â€¢ The Genuine Swiss Watchmakers Knife

From Wenger/Bergeon.Genuine WENGER Swiss Army knife product adapted for horological applications. Featuring: Case opening and standard blades, corkscrew, reamer, can opener, integral magazines of screwdriver blades, tweezers, lug remover bits, needle file, broaches and special tool bit holder - All in one knife!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Roy said:


> I can get this one but it is very expensive, I think they retail at about Â£100.
> 
> â€¢ The Genuine Swiss Watchmakers Knife
> 
> From Wenger/Bergeon.Genuine WENGER Swiss Army knife product adapted for horological applications. Featuring: Case opening and standard blades, corkscrew, reamer, can opener, integral magazines of screwdriver blades, tweezers, lug remover bits, needle file, broaches and special tool bit holder - All in one knife!


Thanks Roy - smart looking tool (and they've updated its looks now too according to their website) but...errr, quite pricey!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:



> I can get this one but it is very expensive, I think they retail at about Â£100.


That's the trouble. I'd like to hear an existing owner give a really positive recommendation before shelling out that kind of dosh of a Swiss Army Knife! There are several models not even shown on the manufacturer's site. They cost somewhere between Â£70 and Â£140 depending on the version, may or may not come with the belt pouch and may or not come with a full complement of tools in the tool holder component. All very confusing


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite fancy this one myself - the 2007 Giant







:










(Image from Wenger's website)

A mere Â£500...









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I think someone posted that once before. Can't imagine how you'd even use such a thing?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

& you would need a big pocket!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got a couple of the "regular" (taking stones out of horses hooves type) models left over from work when I RETIRED!









I've always found them excellent except if you b*gger up one of the tools, well that's kind of it! The whole thing's b*ggered! This is of course the problem with any compromise item - when the radio goes on the boom box, the CD won't play? Don't think I would buy one at full price


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The Genuine Swiss Watchmakers Knife would be a nice thing to have but the tools , in my opinion, would be a compromise.

A selection of the best necessary tools in a nice leather slip would be an alternative to have on hand, cost less, much more pleasure to use and 'easier' on the watches.

Spring bar tool, tweezers, some screwdrivers, diamond file, plastic tweezers, punch and tiny hammer would be a good start.

Think Dumont & Bergeon


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ah, but you see that's precisely what I want to avoid carrying. I already have a small "toolkit" of various bits and pieces I carry around in a glasses case. How sad am I!







The thing is, it's not a self-contained unit like a Swiss Army Knife (let's call it SAK for short!). I might lose certain items or spill the lot all over the floor etc.

Yes, the SAK is a compromise (I said earlier it's by no means a replacement for a proper set of tools) but it's so much more convenient.

With the Victorinox Cybertool I once de-commissioned (i.e took to pieces) a large unix server (about the size of three wardrobes!) It wasn't the best tool for the job, but it's all I had with me at the time, and it worked


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

I have got one of these, and have used it for a couple of years now. I was lucky and picked it up second hand but it still cost about Â£45 ish as far as I remember. All I can say IMHO is that after treating the tools gently at first because they look a bit on the fragile side I soon forgot about that and got stuck in. The spring bar remover works great as do the bracelet pin pusher outers and case back opener, there is a crosshead and slotted mini screwdriver that are top quality IMO, as you would expect from Bergeon. I havent used the file or other bits but wouldn't feel afraid to. last time I looked all the bitsare available seperately if needed. Its all I need to carry when out watch hunting.

Regards

MikeM


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roy said:


> I can get this one but it is very expensive, I think they retail at about Â£100.
> 
> â€¢ The Genuine Swiss Watchmakers Knife
> 
> From Wenger/Bergeon.Genuine WENGER Swiss Army knife product adapted for horological applications. Featuring: Case opening and standard blades, corkscrew, reamer, can opener, integral magazines of screwdriver blades, tweezers, lug remover bits, needle file, broaches and special tool bit holder - All in one knife!


Glad to see the two most important elements in the watch fiddlers arsenal are fully catered for!

























Best regards David


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I've had a Minathor for a couple of years, and before I got my 'decent' tools it was my main source of quality screwdrivers.

The tools are very well made and are better than any of the 'cheap' screwdrivers I have.

I carry it in my 'manbag' all the time, and its quite impressive when a friend has a watch problem and you can repair it there and then........

Hereâ€™s a couple of very dodgy quick photos of the knife and its tools.



















I think I paid about Â£45 for mine from a non-uk ebay seller (I think it was from the States)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks folks. The eBay route has been suggested by someone else also. I shall investigate


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, ebay no: 160105935607

Cheers

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been looking at these for some time now... the Springbar tool is actually the same one Doxa supply with their watches and is the best bergeon one ive ever used imho. Looks like I will have to finally order one after this thread...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Ive been looking at these for some time now... the Springbar tool is actually the same one Doxa supply with their watches and is the best bergeon one ive ever used imho. Looks like I will have to finally order one after this thread...


The question is, which one? Classic, Evolution, Evo-grip, or one of the luxury range of leather faced ones - Calf, Caribou, Croc, Lizard, Shark...


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all, MikeM's comments are enough for me!! I didn't know these used Bergeon parts, and I've been looking at these for a couple of years now.

Is it a Wenger, or a Victorinox though? The one's I've seen advertised are Wenger, but do Victorinox make a version too?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

As far as I know only Wenger do the full multi-tool version - Victorinox do a case opener/knife combo though.

Anyway - bit the bullet and ordered one today, so will post pics when I get it next week.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I didnt know they did so many versions Guy... I was looking at a basic model for just under US$100... and who needs leather sides???


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pinkwindmill said:


> As far as I know only Wenger do the full multi-tool version - Victorinox do a case opener/knife combo though.
> 
> Anyway - bit the bullet and ordered one today, so will post pics when I get it next week.
> 
> ...


Me too









We'll have to compare pics.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This arrived from Germany on Thursday morning









Sorry for the grainy pic, but hope it's good enough to give a reasonable impression.

*Wenger/S&S Minathor 703 "Carribou Blue" with Bergeon Tools*










This is one of the posh "Club" versions enhanced by Schweizer & Schoepf (S&S) that sports metal scales (sides) with leather inserts and a matching belt pouch in addition to the standard fabric one. Not shown are the bit of cream-coloured plastic (commonly referred to as a "toothpick", or "oil-pike" in this case







) which accompanies many Swiss Army Knives and some useful, fine tweezers.

When in use, the Bergeon bits fit securely into a tool holder (the cylindrical "blade" shown at the bottom of the left-hand image) which can be removed from the knife body to provide an easy-to-handle implement. It works very well. The supplier has also included extra bits to fully load the toolbox shown in the centre and right-hand pictures









I can think of three things to criticise:

The loupe is quite sensitive to position and therefore a little difficult to focus precisely. Also, I'm not sure it was a good idea to put the spring bar tool at the end as this makes the loupe vulnerable to scratching or more serious damage. Lastly, nice as the Minathor is, it is very expensive (less 1 centime, see below)!

As a novelty, the packaging contains a Swiss 1 centime copper piece with the follwing words printed alongside:

_"Exclusive! Discover a genuine one centime copper piece! The idea is to allow the receiver of the knife to "pay" it to the giver, in deference to the old adage "a gift of a knife cuts the friendship". But just as a piece of friendly advice, however: give another coin in its place, and keep this one for yourself. As these one centime pieces are no longer legal tender, they are very much in demand - and they say that they bring good luck!"_

OK, a bit gimmicky perhaps, but a nice touch









Overall I'm very pleased with the Minathor and can recommend it if you're the sort of person that gets occasionally called upon to do some "watch work" whilst out and about.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice one Rich, thanks for the info. I think I'll go for one of these.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like the inclusion of a cork screw and botle opener, for opening a bottle once you've fixed the watch no doubt!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought one the same time as Rich, from the same supplier and they were delivered the same day. We also both opened them the same evening under the influence of alcohol...not recommended when a knife is involved!









Here's a few photos of my brown crocodile one:

Looks quite plain.










Ooh, this is more like it!










Ahhh, here's the centime Rich was talking about - a bit twee, but...










Right, this is what we're here for.










Plenty of gadgets to keep me busy!










*Cont...*

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

*Cont...*

A couple of extras also in the box.










The nylon case was expected; the keyring pen was not.










Definitely a luxury item that is now a fixture in my briefcase. As for VFM, the regular red plastic version is better, but then I'm a sucker for brown crocodile leather... 










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovin the reveal Guy. It looks really nice with the croc. Im impressed.

One question... If I already had a leatherman would I just buy the bergeon strap tool (its the same one Doxa provide and is the best strap tool imho) and the selection of bits and then Id have the same features? If so then I may go that way... or is there more to the tool that ive missed? (other than its very cool of course  )


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Lovin the reveal Guy. It looks really nice with the croc. Im impressed.
> 
> One question... If I already had a leatherman would I just buy the bergeon strap tool (its the same one Doxa provide and is the best strap tool imho) and the selection of bits and then Id have the same features? If so then I may go that way... or is there more to the tool that ive missed? (other than its very cool of course  )


Personally, if you're not fussed about it all being in the same "tool" then I'd just get the bits. Obviosuly there's teh case opener too, but that's no biggie really.

I've got a Leatherman that I love, but it lives in my rifle case so never gets used for watch stuff.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool. Cheers for the info. I love that tiny Bergeon tool (!)... now Ive sold my TGraph I need to get another one... hmmm....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If you bought the selection of bits (which you can do), where would you keep them?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

a small bag?
















youre right Rich....


----------

